# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Is it benefitcial to run HCG with Test E only cycle?

## PecBounce

Can any vets explain?

----------


## magic32

Stats?
And why, specifically, would you want to do so?

Be sure to read the properties of ancillaries, and be purposeful in your stacking.

----------


## jcats10

well of course it is beneficial as it helps natural hormone recovery but necessary? no, not for a simple test e cycle

----------


## Far from massive

I never understood where the idea that HCG on a Test only cycle is not needed. While the shutdown after a 10-12 wk Test only cycle will surely not be as great as on a 16-24 wk Test/19 nor cycle. IMHO the HCG will still help to maintain testicular function in either case, and due to this speed recovery during PCT so unless you don't mind losing some of your gains then yes I would always run HCG during any cycle.

PS if any vets feel I have this wrong, please feel free to correct me.

----------


## mnt51

Far from massive are you saying start hcg first week of cycel and run until last week and then start PCT? Am I reading you correctly?

----------


## falco21

I have always heard it is best to run HCG throughout your cycle, then finish when cycle finishes. 

Why look for ways to reverse a negative effect, when you can prevent one.

----------


## felk87

> Far from massive are you saying start hcg first week of cycel and run until last week and then start PCT? Am I reading you correctly?


 i am doing a 12 week test e only and will be running hcg after week 4 until one week before pct so hcg 4-13 and start pct week 14. 250iu pinned each time i pin the test e, i was advised by knowledgeable members in this board to do so, just thought i would let you know, its cheap and seems to be effective in keeping gains and it doesn't hurt. here is a good thread read it and learn from it and make the best decision. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...Pregnyl%29-FAQ

----------


## Userat204

FFM is spot on. The question should be is there ever a cycle when you shouldn't use HCG . Shutting down HPTA is simply that, shut down. HCG will help maintain testicular function. You provide a continuous lh signal, and when you start serms, which signal the body to produce lh and fsh again, the testicles are ready to accept the signal. 

IMO you should start hcg from week one, there's no reason to wait until you are shut down, then try to regain function. I also believe blasting hcg starting the day after your last test inject for 10 days, 500-1000iu a day, is equally important. 

If trying to restart hpta, hcg is one of the best tools before considering serm use. Once the testicles are accepting the signal and capable of producing test, then serm therapy will take care of the rest. 

Yeah you could run cycles without hcg and I'm sure you will likely recover but to me it's like saying you really don't need a pct for a simple test only cycle. Honestly you will recover without a pct, but it most likely won't be a fast recovery, and with the availiability of these ancillaries I think you are only wasting your own time not using them.

----------


## Userat204

And if you run hcg from the last inject for 10 days, take 4 days off before starting serms. That will cover your 14 days between LE test and serm.

----------


## razorhunter

Can someone answer a real beginner question here? As far as pinning hcg goes, how are the iu's measured? If your shooting Test cyp with 23ga 1" syringes that measure in CC's, then how do you measure the hcg in ius? Some of the websites I've seen appear to show a much smaller hcg needle, and possibly a different syringe. Does hcg come with special syringes, or do you purchase a special type of syringe yourself? Sorry for beginner question, but thanks for the help guys.

----------


## thabeastmaster

Gezuz krist.....ive been on the forum for a minute now, and have read countless threads on pct and the likes......and as im planning a test E cycle this summer, my brain is just a mess when it comes to pct.......i mean i get the nolva concept....run it from start to finish to be 100% safe....ldex....yup....but this HCG thing....im still 100% confused on what to do......so many different views and ideas

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Can someone answer a real beginner question here? As far as pinning hcg goes, how are the iu's measured? If your shooting Test cyp with 23ga 1" syringes that measure in CC's, then how do you measure the hcg in ius? Some of the websites I've seen appear to show a much smaller hcg needle, and possibly a different syringe. Does hcg come with special syringes, or do you purchase a special type of syringe yourself? Sorry for beginner question, but thanks for the help guys.


For HCG , 27G insulin syringes. These are 1ml or 100 units. You will have to source these yourself as your product wont come with these. If you get 5000iu of HCG and you want to shoot 250iu at a time, mix it with 2ml of BS water and you will have 20x 250iu shots if you shoot 10 units at a time (ie: one-tenth of the syringe or 0.1ml).

----------


## DeadlyD

> Gezuz krist.....ive been on the forum for a minute now, and have read countless threads on pct and the likes......and as im planning a test E cycle this summer, my brain is just a mess when it comes to pct.......i mean i get the nolva concept....run it from start to finish to be 100% safe....ldex....yup....but this HCG thing....im still 100% confused on what to do......so many different views and ideas


Why would you run nolva from start to finish? Nolva is a serm not an ai, arimadex on cycle and nolvadex after.

----------


## thabeastmaster

see, and ive seen MULTIPLE times suggestions to run nolva while on due to its effect on specific estrogen receiving tissues/receptors...

----------

